# Do I need a Lightning Diverter?



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I did not purchase a lightning diverter for my electric fence system. Was that a mistake? my fence line I have it on is to very long (only 500 feet), I am also under trees so is some sort of lightning protection necessary?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

It couldn't hurt. I have one but never needed it so far. But last week we had lots of strikes near our pen so it was nice knowing it was there.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It would be a good safety measure.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Not a waste of money! I go out and just unplug the hot fence when we are expecting lightning, which is not very often. So if anything it’s going to save you from running out and unplugging the hot fence and also give you piece of mind that it will still be on but not ruin the charger if by some chance lighting does hit.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Thanks for the responses. I was just wondering if it was something you had to have to operate an electric fence. I don't have one and I noticed that none of the videos I watched of how to put up electric fence had them. So are there any of you who run electric fences without them? (other that you Jessica, obviously) I mean how common are lightning strikes?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

I run mine without one as well I just run out and unplug it when a storms coming. I planned on adding a diverter and a surge protector just hadn't gotten around to it. If you plan on leaving yours plugged in during storms you'll also want to get a surge protector


----------

